# Fuck the police, coming straight from the underground...(police execution in SF)



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jan 10, 2009)

YouTube - Bart Police shooting in Oakland KTVU report

You guys REALLY need to get your police force under control.

By that, I mean I want to see the officer concerned in this incident, and his superiors who are trying to defend his actions, in front of a fucking firing squad.

The police's idea of breaking up a few drunks fighting on a train was to handcuff them all and take them off the train - sounds fine, right?

Not when their next action was to throw one to the ground (who had previously been cooperating with the police) and _shoot him, execution style and with full intention, in the back of the head._

This is different from all those "botched SWAT raids", unwarranted/dubious shootings and even people being shocked to death with TASERs - awful though those events might be (and fully deserving of the most extreme punishments against those who committed them), they pale into insignificance when compared to a straightforward, cold blooded MURDER carried out in public and with no provocation.

As the death penalty still exists in the USA, this police officer should die for what he did.


----------



## daybean (Jan 10, 2009)

that was murder!!! and he should get life or worse.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 10, 2009)

Holy shit... that kind of random bullshit scares the hell out of me...


----------



## El Caco (Jan 10, 2009)

I :agree: with everything said,


----------



## silentrage (Jan 10, 2009)

What's really disgusting to me is how the London police did this to some guy in the exact same way, and just claimed he was a terrorist, when all witness accounts show that he did absolutely nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jan 10, 2009)

silentrage said:


> What's really disgusting to me is how the London police did this to some guy in the exact same way, and just claimed he was a terrorist, when all witness accounts show that he did absolutely nothing out of the ordinary.



Yeah, this reminded me of Jean Charles de Menezes too... that was a truly shameful moment in the history of our police force. The investigation into it was an utter joke too.

If there's any difference, it's that the de Menezes case was a whole succession of cock-ups which led to the armed response unit concerned being told that the man in question was definitely a suicide bomber, so they shot him - not just cold-blooded murder like what happened here.


----------



## silentrage (Jan 10, 2009)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Yeah, this reminded me of Jean Charles de Menezes too... that was a truly shameful moment in the history of our police force. The investigation into it was an utter joke too.
> 
> If there's any difference, it's that the de Menezes case was a whole succession of cock-ups which led to the armed response unit concerned being told that the man in question was definitely a suicide bomber, so they shot him - not just cold-blooded murder like what happened here.



True, a series of retarded decisions made by people of arguable intelligence under undue amounts of stress led to the de Menezes case.

"Oh my god he's brown, he's probably a muslim, but he's not wearing a turban, he's probably just in disguise.
Oh shit he's running, he's running towards the train station, is that a hump in his jersey or if he just happy to see the 72 virgins? Oh noes it's probably a bomb. 
Wait could it just be a guy who's trying to catch a train? nahhhh.
Ok time to shoot him in the head 9 times."

We don't know what kind of retarded decisions went on in the officer's head in the video, could easily be something just as stupid.
And is anyone surprised that it was a black guy that got shot?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 10, 2009)

this is fucking unbelievable, those cops are basically a death squad


----------



## neoclassical (Jan 10, 2009)

WTF


----------



## Tiger (Jan 10, 2009)

You'd think people would have swarmed that officer of the law.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 10, 2009)

^they probably thought that since he needlessly shot a handcuffed man that no one was off limits at that point


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 10, 2009)

Tiger said:


> You'd think people would have swarmed that officer of the law.



Not after what just happened. I really don't think so.


----------



## S-O (Jan 10, 2009)

So... who wants to help me find a house in another country?


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Jan 10, 2009)

The actual footage is on Google Video in their "Hot Videos" section at the moment. Watch it and you'll see why he got terminated...

Face down on the concrete, while being cuffed, an officer tries to put his knee on the back of the compliant suspects neck. Objecting to this, the suspect begins to make his feelings known by looking up and beginning to speak. It was at this point that the second of the three officers restraining the prone and compliant suspect drew his hand gun and fired into the suspects back (who later died in hospital I believe).

I wonder if Blackwater training inspired these BART train jockeys...

For me, the message of this rang clear today in London, capitol of England. I'd planned to attend an anti war march in protest of Israeli military action in Gaza, this afternoon. I cancelled my plans to attend becuase my family decided to visit...

Riot police were deployed and violence broke out at the march, which was from Hyde Park corner (speaker's corner, a historical spot where political speeches are frequently given) to the Israeli embassy. According to the new's reports 3 Riot police were injured and mounted police were also involved (horseback). 3 protestors were arrested, there was a masked group amidst the violence.

What saddens me is that all the powers that be have to do is infect a peaceful march with it's own people, order them to cause a civil disruption, and unleash the unknowing highly trained riot sqauds to grind on the naive protestors. Once this has occured enough to draw public and media attention, all events were large groups of people gather for a political expression will be militantly oppressed and democracy will have lost it's final check and balance... The voice of the people.

I used to be anti NRA (National Rifle Association of America) post-Columbine, but now I think the right to bear arms could be America's saving grace from all enemies, foreign and <b>domestic</b>.

If you're interested in finding out more, check out Alex Jones' "Truth Rising" and research the Federal Reserve, a private banking organisation, who, along with other world bank's such as the Bank of England, really hold the power on this Earth.

But there is no need to be pessimistic. As musicians, it is our right to spread hope and a positive message to our audiences, even with dark music, and to give them a carthasis... An escape from the mundane and the outrage of political outcry.

Respect for all those that have died assisting change for the better.

R.

<center>
<img src="http://danielhernandez.typepad.com/.a/6a00d8341c2df253ef010536b2abd4970b-pi" />
</center>

R.I.P. Oscar Grant, 22 years old, Oakland, California (1987-2009).

For details of the protest of his death, please visit this link:
Oakland protest ends as police disperse crowds


----------



## arktan (Jan 10, 2009)

That was abuse of authority. 

You even don't shoot prisoners of war WHO FUCKING TRIED TO KILL YOU BEFORE YOU GOT THEM. You just don't do it. 
This guy shot a HARMLESS CIVILIAN who did not even resist. That fucking moron can be happy that nobody killed him right there. NOBODY should be at someone's mercy like that. That's exactly what the police is meant to prevent. This is nothing less than fucking murder. He should get tried like a fucking murderer because that's what he is.
This is a problem with the police everywhere lately. 90&#37; fucking retards who like to feel powerful and even can't pass a fucking dictation test.


----------



## Breakdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Fucking pig
thats was really jacked up that was a fucking execution they shoulda just hit him a couple time if and only if he was struggling and could not control him (which he doesnt appear to be in the video) . That dude just stood up like nothing and shot the guy. Hes deseverves the same fate as his victim and hopefully he will get it.


----------



## arktan (Jan 10, 2009)

He shot him in the back with the fucking ground underneath him! 9mm probably not FMJ and a harg ground + being shot from above at it = RICOCHET

This fucking retard risked the lives of his fellow officers aswell. How the fuck can someone like this even get the right to carry a fucking badge???


----------



## Pauly (Jan 10, 2009)

Rodney King pt. deux?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 10, 2009)

Holy shit...worries me the kind of power hungry nutcases that get into the services.


----------



## Carrion (Jan 10, 2009)

One theory is that the officer meant to draw his taser. How you could fuck that up is beyond me.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jan 10, 2009)

Carrion said:


> One theory is that the officer meant to draw his taser. How you could fuck that up is beyond me.



This was discussed and it was found that he didn't even HAVE a taser on him - that and the fact that tasers are bright yellow, plastic, weigh half as much as a gun and need to have their power switched on before use.

The answer is that he couldn't and didn't fuck up in that way - he fully intended to shoot the guy. 100% open and shut murder.


----------



## Stitch (Jan 10, 2009)

silentrage said:


> True, a series of retarded decisions made by people of arguable intelligence under undue amounts of stress led to the de Menezes case.
> 
> "Oh my god he's brown, he's probably a muslim, but he's not wearing a turban, he's probably just in disguise.
> Oh shit he's running, he's running towards the train station, is that a hump in his jersey or if he just happy to see the 72 virgins? Oh noes it's probably a bomb.
> ...



While I think I'm reading from your tone you do appreciate what went on, a key point is to make is the fact that recently a four-point organised suicide bombing had decimated London, killed many and gripped the country with an act that was some of the worst of terrorism we had seen in many years.
So a black man (I'm not being racist, I'm explaining the facts) when confronted by armed police checking passports and ID's turns and runs, jumping over the ticket barrier. The shot that happened after that is unforgivable, and definitely not well thought out, but I'm tired of people making it sound like he was just picked out and shot, His actions were incredibly antagonistic.

Again, not leveled at you, I just had to vent.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 10, 2009)

Mr Ryan-ZenGtr-, I really don't think being in possession of a firearm would really have helped that guy in that situation.


----------



## Carrion (Jan 10, 2009)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> This was discussed and it was found that he didn't even HAVE a taser on him - that and the fact that tasers are bright yellow, plastic, weigh half as much as a gun and need to have their power switched on before use.
> 
> The answer is that he couldn't and didn't fuck up in that way - he fully intended to shoot the guy. 100% open and shut murder.



Source?


----------



## silentrage (Jan 10, 2009)

Stitch said:


> While I think I'm reading from your tone you do appreciate what went on, a key point is to make is the fact that recently a four-point organised suicide bombing had decimated London, killed many and gripped the country with an act that was some of the worst of terrorism we had seen in many years.
> So a black man (I'm not being racist, I'm explaining the facts) when confronted by armed police checking passports and ID's turns and runs, jumping over the ticket barrier. The shot that happened after that is unforgivable, and definitely not well thought out, but I'm tired of people making it sound like he was just picked out and shot, His actions were incredibly antagonistic.
> 
> Again, not leveled at you, I just had to vent.



Still mind boggling to me how this happened. There couldn't be more political pressure on him, no one bombed the USA in 7 years, the guy wasn't running nor jumping over a fence, in fact unless he was Lebron and Jet Li merged into one I don't see how he could possibly harm the officer while lying face down on the ground with his back turned to him.
Did he pull out a really harsh your-moma-is-so-fat joke and hurt his feelings or something?


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Jan 10, 2009)

You're right, he probably should die for that. EDIT: This comment has been made right after watching the video, so I could just be a little worked up. But it sure looked like cold-blooded murder to me. And from a law officer that is unacceptable. I certainly wouldn't rule out the death penalty in this case.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jan 10, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Mr Ryan-ZenGtr-, I really don't think being in possession of a firearm would really have helped that guy in that situation.



True, it wouldn't have helped him... But at this stage of the game, when the police can potentially become your enemy, I'd rather have an armed society.

See how this situation unfolded with only the officers having guns, and imagine all the ways, (good AND bad), it could have gone had everyone else been armed.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 11, 2009)

I know this doesn't make what the cop did right but supposedly there was a guy on another BART that pulled a gun on the train and then jumped to his death when the cops came. There were also multiple fights on many of the trains.

I'm still in shock from watching that video


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 11, 2009)

Why pull your gun in the first place? They probably shouldn't let people with IQ's below 12 join the Police.


----------



## amonb (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't believe in the death penalty but since when are cops in the US meant to be Death Squads??? I mean, no wonder the kid who took the second video wanted to stay anonymous, I would be scared of some serious "Strange Days" wrongness. 

They have to pay, to the fullest extent of the law.


----------



## CornSyrup (Jan 11, 2009)

+1 to put the cop on death row.


----------



## Harry (Jan 11, 2009)

WTF?
This is so fucked up.
He needs to get a life sentence at least.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 11, 2009)

He needs to get a stronger penalty then if a civilian did this as he is in a position of Authority and because of the message this sends out to the public. The police are there to protect the public, the public should not have to fear them as well.


----------



## rvoteary (Jan 17, 2009)

that was a gross abuse of power...


----------



## Mtgotenalp (Jan 17, 2009)

Stitch said:


> While I think I'm reading from your tone you do appreciate what went on, a key point is to make is the fact that recently a four-point organised suicide bombing had decimated London, killed many and gripped the country with an act that was some of the worst of terrorism we had seen in many years.
> So a black man (I'm not being racist, I'm explaining the facts) when confronted by armed police checking passports and ID's turns and runs, jumping over the ticket barrier. The shot that happened after that is unforgivable, and definitely not well thought out, but I'm tired of people making it sound like he was just picked out and shot, His actions were incredibly antagonistic.
> 
> Again, not leveled at you, I just had to vent.



That wasn't what actually happened though. He didn't jump the ticket barrier and only ran to the platform when he saw the train was there, something which quite a lot of people do so they don't have to wait for the next one. He also wasn't confronted until on the train itself. There is more detailed information here Jean Charles de Menezes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
He also doesn't look very black in the picture.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Jan 17, 2009)

Tiger said:


> You'd think people would have swarmed that officer of the law.



You'd think, but Bystander Apathy combined with just seeing someone getting shot almost assures that nothing will be done.


----------



## winterlover (Jan 20, 2009)

he was not struggling. thats bullshit.
i love how they make it into a race thing, fucking retarded.

cue in, another one bites the dust.


----------



## reptillion (Jan 20, 2009)

This is why I think we need to be harder on the death penalty. And instead of a long drawn out BS trial trying to get him 20 years or something, they should prove him guilty and put him in his place, 6 feet under.


----------



## sworth9411 (Jan 21, 2009)

s7eve said:


> He needs to get a stronger penalty then if a civilian did this as he is in a position of Authority and because of the message this sends out to the public. The police are there to protect the public, the public should not have to fear them as well.


 
+100

This guy needs to get lethal Injection for sure.....mistake or not.


----------



## Carrion (Jan 21, 2009)

sworth9411 said:


> +100
> 
> This guy needs to get lethal Injection for sure.....mistake or not.



Why? The only thing that separates a civilian and a police officer is a costume. On a moral level, they are the same. By killing the officer you don't accomplish anything. People are not going to feel safer and at the end of the day you are leaving another family without a father, husband, son, etc.


----------



## mustang-monk (Jan 26, 2009)

thats definately worse than de menezes, that was just murder and he should get the usual punishment for murder, life in prison, or death penalty if they have it. Just cause your a cop doesnt mena you can shoot people and get away with it.


----------



## F1Filter (Jan 27, 2009)

Well, rightfully the shit has hit the fan. Both the Chief of Police and GM of the transit system (BART) are being called for their resignation. After new video evidence has sprung up that's contradicting the transit police reports.

Calls For BART Brass To Step Down After Latest Video 

Also, the Chief of Police in Oakland is about to get ousted. 

Police Chief Tucker To Get No-Confidence Vote


Good bye and good riddance to all involved.


----------

